# Hypoallergenic multivitamin.



## Katarina (Mar 4, 2011)

Please if someone knows about a hypoallergenic multivitamin for a dog with IBD let me know.
So far all MV I found had something disagreeable in them. I am feeding home made food, so I need to supplement a multivitamin.
PLEASE HELP.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

digestive enzymes , then a thorough broad based live viable probiotic formula . Initially there may be some "disagreement" because of die off and the dog needing to cast off , clear out the rubish and rebuild. If that happens you cut back a bit , but continue.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I buy my products online from OnlyNaturalPet.com. Their products are fabulous.


----------



## Katarina (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, they do have good products and a lot of multivitamins, but they have either smt. like beef liver in them or wheat or similar stuff, which my dog is not allowed to eat right now.



cci058 said:


> I buy my products online from OnlyNaturalPet.com. Their products are fabulous.


----------



## Katarina (Mar 4, 2011)

Carmen, thank you for your reply. I am more after micro-nutrients and stuff like that. The dog is fed just turkey and sweet potatoes, no bones and nothing else, so I need to supplement vitamins and minerals.




carmspack said:


> digestive enzymes , then a thorough broad based live viable probiotic formula . Initially there may be some "disagreement" because of die off and the dog needing to cast off , clear out the rubish and rebuild. If that happens you cut back a bit , but continue.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nikki uses Monica's supplements in her home prepared diet and also some from this company: Multi-Vi-Min® without Copper & Iron 150 Vegetarian Caps - Multiple Vitamins - Product Categories I-Z - Allergy Research Group (it just depends on what your dogs diet requires, this is just an example)

Monica's: Vitamins and Minerals

Michaela


----------



## Katarina (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Michaela,
I just had an e-mail exchange with Monica. I found her website in the morning......and yes, her vitamins might work for my dog. Did Monica help you with the jome prepared diet too?




Heidigsd said:


> Nikki uses Monica's supplements in her home prepared diet and also some from this company: Multi-Vi-Min® without Copper & Iron 150 Vegetarian Caps - Multiple Vitamins - Product Categories I-Z - Allergy Research Group (it just depends on what your dogs diet requires, this is just an example)
> 
> Monica's: Vitamins and Minerals
> 
> Michaela


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Did Monica help you with the jome prepared diet too?


Yes, we are right in the middle of a consultation right now. Monica is wonderful, I can really highly recommend her. Nikki has EPI and IBD. 

Michaela


----------



## Katarina (Mar 4, 2011)

Is somewhere on this forum a thread about how you deal with your dog's issues? If yes, please send me a link. Have you been using any medicines?




Heidigsd said:


> Yes, we are right in the middle of a consultation right now. Monica is wonderful, I can really highly recommend her. Nikki has EPI and IBD.
> 
> Michaela


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Is somewhere on this forum a thread about how you deal with your dog's issues? No link sorry





> Have you been using any medicines?


 The only thing we tried so far for the IBD was Prednisone and Nikki didn't do well. The next step was Cyclosporine but I wanted to try everything else first before we put her on it. Our main issue was with Nikki not wanting to eat. We tried Reglan which helped for a little while and then she stopped eating again.

I finally took her to Texas A&M to see one of the best IM doctors in the country and he ran some more tests, reviewed her biopsies and decided to treat her for "Antibiotic Responsive Enteropathy" http://ftp.amvq.qc.ca/Notes/M-Willard-Chronic-diarrheas-2-04-06.htm
She was on Baytril and Flagyl for that and did get better. We then decided to try cooking for her and Nikki hasn't refused a meal since then. She just had a check-up today and her vet was very happy with her progress.


----------



## Katarina (Mar 4, 2011)

It is good to hear that the home made food made such a big difference and your dog enjoys it.
Not having an appetite was never a problem with my dog , so will see how the Prednisone trial goes.



Heidigsd said:


> The only thing we tried so far for the IBD was Prednisone and Nikki didn't do well. The next step was Cyclosporine but I wanted to try everything else first before we put her on it. Our main issue was with Nikki not wanting to eat. We tried Reglan which helped for a little while and then she stopped eating again.
> 
> I finally took her to Texas A&M to see one of the best IM doctors in the country and he ran some more tests, reviewed her biopsies and decided to treat her for "Antibiotic Responsive Enteropathy" http://ftp.amvq.qc.ca/Notes/M-Willard-Chronic-diarrheas-2-04-06.htm
> She was on Baytril and Flagyl for that and did get better. We then decided to try cooking for her and Nikki hasn't refused a meal since then. She just had a check-up today and her vet was very happy with her progress.


----------

